

DNS breakage at Samsung.com - Two9A

A friend of mine noticed that there was no A record for samsung.com; it turns out there&#x27;s no SOA, or any kind of record.<p>Their WHOIS shows an authoritative nameserver of &quot;dns&quot;.
======
CalumJEadie
They've been tackling a fire in one of their buildings
[http://inagist.com/all/457783829101428736/](http://inagist.com/all/457783829101428736/)

~~~
CalumJEadie
Update on that story

[http://www.engadget.com/2014/04/20/samsung-com-outage-sds-
fi...](http://www.engadget.com/2014/04/20/samsung-com-outage-sds-fire/)

------
cnvogel
It's of course a tragedy if their datacenter cought fire, but it's
nevertheless bad engineering if a lot of their products seem to require access
to "samsung.com" for a lot of unrelated tasks (as some other site mentioned:
Netflix cannot be accessed if a certain XML file cannot be fetched from
www.samsung.com).

------
brokenparser
They were gone for a while (couldn't even query their whois record) but
they're back and everything seems fine now.

Interestingly, I could still shoot them an email (perhaps because the relevant
records were cached by my nameserver). Hi, Samsung!

------
pearjuice
This is why I don't buy anything Samsung. If they can barely keep their
company website in the air on an ordinary day, what's there to think of their
actual products?

It's not just samsung.com, but their entire web presence...

~~~
notacoward
A data-center fire is still something they should be able to handle (i.e. they
should fail over to another DC) but if you think "ordinary day" applies here
then they're not the ones Doing It Wrong.

